# Nationwide REO services NREO



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

The good the bad the ugly prices?? anyone?


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

haha never mind found their prices here

http://www.nreos.com/Vendor_Fee_Schedule.pdf


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

tell em go pound salt


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are actually pretty funny prices. lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You know the letterhead logo at the top of their price list actually looks a lot like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Stateline said:


> The good the bad the ugly prices?? anyone?


You hit it right on, ugly prices.....


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I must say thought regardless, its nice the actually post their pricing.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

The name "nationwide" REO seems to conflict with the price list ...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

68W30 said:


> tell em go pound salt


Pack sand ??

Those prices are an insult


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Stateline said:


> The good the bad the ugly prices?? anyone?


 
After looking at the price sheet, I see the bad and fugly (f is intended, not a typo). So where is the good???


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Here's who's coming at those prices...


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Here's who's coming at those prices...


GO GREEN! :lol::lol:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

what a joke!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like standard run of the mill regional pricing.

A2Z, HMBI, PK Management, and a number of others are using roughly the same pricing and they are nationals.

I don't know how anyone would expect it to be better based on what the nationals pay. It can't be better from a regional.

Nationals only want to talk to companies that offer whole state coverage (regionals) these days so there is kind of a circle of life thing happening here.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW!!!!
And I thought Nationwide was on your side........


----------

